
AngularUI project to improve AngularJS community quality - ProLoser
https://plus.google.com/u/0/115485431256936261338/posts/ZR9Y734hkL5
======
jacques_chester
Never mind all this nonsense about blogs and voting and such.

Rewrite the docs. From scratch. They are dreadful.

I would like to help but every time I _think_ I have understood angular, it
turns out that no, I didn't. There was an undocumented feature that's well
documented ... if you read the source code and have been subscribed to the
mailing list for a year.

It would also be nice to have a consistent naming standard. For example, why
do these two functions have inconsistent parameter names:

    
    
        $watch( watchExpression, listener, objectEquality )
    
        $watchCollection( obj, listener )
    

The purpose of `watchExpression` and `obj` is the same: they are an expression
that evaluates to the thing that is watched for changes. It just seems
unnecessarily messy. PHP-standard-libs messy.

And then there's the confusing use of names. `objectEquality`? No: it's not a
function that you pass in. It's a flag to watch-by-value instead of watch-by-
reference. Why not call it `watchByValue` instead?

~~~
dustingetz
"if you read the source code and have been subscribed to the mailing list for
a year"

Not only do I read the source and daily newsgroup digests to my preferred
javascript stack, I read the source and newsgroups of the other popular
choices. If I didn't know all the answers, i wouldn't be a very good tech
lead, would I?

The ecosystem is moving at high velocity and that is a good thing.

~~~
jacques_chester
I feel blamed for relying on the docs, it made me angry. The first version of
this comment made a snarky reply.

I've actually become quite familiar with some parts of the Angular source.
It's the only way I can make sense of the documentation.

This is not my dayjob. I am doing this because I recognise that front-end is
one of my two biggest weaknesses. Right now I am making forward movement by
headbutting. It seems unnecessarily like self-flagellation.

------
lucisferre
[Edited completely]

Sorry I don't get it. People blog about stuff they use, they always have,
always will. The fact that blogs are inconsistent is just the symptom, warning
sign even, one that reflects more on the state of AngularJS documentation and
APIs than those who blog about it.

The _problem_ to me seems to be both with the official documentation (or lack
thereof) as well as inconsistencies in the design of Angular's APIs themselves
which I find tend to lead people towards many different interpretations and
implementations in practice.

The truth is part of this is simply the maturity of the project which is
perhaps unavoidable but some part of it is that the Angular core team just
does not seem to be taking documentation or at least clearly defining best
practices as a very high priority. However I would argue it should be. At
least equal to core development itself. If you don't first clearly define how
you expect people to use your APIs then how can you really expect to design
them in a way that is easy to understand and use?

The state of the Angular docs are unacceptable at the present time, and I just
don't think crowdsourced solutions like those presented here are a sufficient
solution. I can't think of (help me out here) any other examples where a high-
quality open source project gets it's documentation completely from crowd
sourced, after-the-fact, community edits. Good documentation has to be set as
a standard. Sure lean on the community but please don't just expect to "build
it and the community will write the docs" is going to work out.

------
andyl
I love Angular and I'm all for improving the AngularJS community. But if that
means participating in Google+, count me out.

~~~
smhinsey
The G+ post links to the original discussion on Github, it seems to still be
going on. [https://github.com/angular-
ui/community/issues/1](https://github.com/angular-ui/community/issues/1)

------
dchuk
I've been trying to post as many good articles/blog posts/tutorials/videos to
reddit.com/r/angularjs (I am one of the moderators now). I'm essentially using
the subreddit as a bookmark store for myself, and others are participating as
well and we have started to really become a solid source for high quality
Angular content.

We've been growing at a rate of about 100 subscribers a month, which is
awesome. I think as we grow and continue to store everything in this one
place, we'll have a good place for people looking to really dig into Angular
to start at.

------
outside1234
Maybe just add a redirect to emberjs.com?

~~~
lucidrains
just choose one. i've tried both, and they are both leaps and bounds better
than the previous generation of MV* frameworks. if you are making the upgrade
from backbone to either framework, you've already won.

